# The Next Mortal Kombat Movie - Hell Yea



## djpharoah (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick ass trailer and great direction for this new movie of the franchise.

If This Is The Next Mortal Kombat, Sign Us Up


----------



## natspotats (Jun 8, 2010)

well it doesnt even look like its following any of the original mortal kombat story but im such a whore of MK ill see it for sure


----------



## natspotats (Jun 8, 2010)

actually i take that back, it does have references to the story its just in a more modern time frame


----------



## Gamba (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually liked the first movie
they should keep the same actress that played Sonja in the first movie 
I guess they are using sort of a "dark knight approach" on this one.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 8, 2010)

Apparently this is just a short made to gauge interest in a new movie...

What is Mortal Kombat: Rebirth? - ComingSoon.net

I would definitely go see it. Even if it fucks with all the character's original origins


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow I never remember MK being like this lol Looks fucking awesome.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 8, 2010)

This looks ridiculously awesome although. I've loved anything involving MK as long as i've lived and this could be the most anticipated movie of my life hha


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2010)

Not too big on Reptile and Baraka, but the other characters look good.


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 8, 2010)

I like it.. I'll be in line opening night. I always liked the concept of MK, and wasted my freshman year in college playing the first one in the student union. lol It got too cheesy too fast though. I completely love this take on it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy Crap!!! That looked awesome!!!!!!! Yeah, the canon MK worlds/dimensions aren't represented, but I dig this new "realistic" direction. Besides, recapping all that back-story would take too much screen time. Here's hoping that they cast Olivia Munn as Kitana.


Phi aka Big MK Nerd


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Holy Crap!!! That looked awesome!!!!!!! Yeah, the canon MK worlds/dimensions aren't represented, but I dig this new "realistic" direction. Besides, recapping all that back-story would take too much screen time. Here's hoping that they cast Olivia Munn as Kitana.
> 
> 
> Phi aka Big MK Nerd



Munn as Kitanna? Visually, yes. Acting wise, 

I'm up there in the nerd-dom of MK as well so dont feel bad


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 8, 2010)

MFB said:


> Munn as Kitanna? Visually, yes. Acting wise,
> 
> I'm up there in the nerd-dom of MK as well so dont feel bad




Just put the mask on her and say that she's a mute. Totally works. LOL


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll see that shit yesterday.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 8, 2010)

This looks fucking awesome, I'm sold!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jun 9, 2010)

MFB said:


> Not too big on Reptile and Baraka, but the other characters look good.



Not to mention that this new concept for Reptile kind of defeats his name. Considering the renovated look and "real world" approach, I can live with it, especially since that disease is very much real, and horrific. Still, it wouldn't have been too hard to go with the laboratory accident-gone wrong approach. Or at least a government experiment to breed the ultimate assassin. 

Not nearly as bad as Baraka though. Ugh. They could've done much done a much better job. He looks like Andrew McCutchen from the Pittsburgh Pirates. 


Now, that being said, everything else looks . The cinematography is refreshing from all the bland, standard Hollywood-action techniques, and every other aspect seems top notch. 

As someone said earlier, the casting choices have me optimistic so far. Really interested to see who they have for the other big roles. 

I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 9, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Not to mention that this new concept for Reptile kind of defeats his name. Considering the renovated look and "real world" approach, I can live with it, especially since that disease is very much real, and horrific. Still, it wouldn't have been too hard to go with the laboratory accident-gone wrong approach. Or at least a government experiment to breed the ultimate assassin.
> 
> Not nearly as bad as Baraka though. Ugh. They could've done much done a much better job. He looks like Andrew McCutchen from the Pittsburgh Pirates.
> 
> ...


 
For me, that Reptile character is probably teh scariest looking guy I've ever seen and deserves a film on his own. As for Baraka, looks funny kinda like a Clingon gone wrong, but when you think he has surgically altered himself and look at real plastic surgery mishaps, he's not that weird in comparison.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 9, 2010)

This looks horrible


----------



## synrgy (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with a lot of the comments in the link; This shows a lot of promise (in most ways improved upon it's predecessors, but then again that isn't saying very much), but it's hard to be on board if they're removing ALL of the supernatural elements of the MK Universe.

I also agree that the Baraka/Cage fight scene was pretty lackluster. Also a little disappointed that Baraka has hair. 

I guess I just don't see how they can justify the majority of the characters from that world in this 'realistic' environment. Raiden? Nope. Goro? Nope. After freeze-framing the image of Sub-Zero's face that pops up in that clip, I'm not sure how they're going to justify him, either...

Ultimately though, if they green-lit this under the stipulation that a top-notch fight choreographer does the fight sequences, I'd go see it.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I guess I just don't see how they can justify the majority of the characters from that world in this 'realistic' environment. Raiden? Nope. Goro? Nope. After freeze-framing the image of Sub-Zero's face that pops up in that clip, I'm not sure how they're going to justify him, either...
> 
> Ultimately though, if they green-lit this under the stipulation that a top-notch fight choreographer does the fight sequences, I'd go see it.



That's my biggest fear right now, is that they're making it so modern and cutting out all the Outworld stuff, how are they gonna justify the big characters like Raiden, and Goro, and such?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 9, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I guess I just don't see how they can justify the majority of the characters from that world in this 'realistic' environment. Raiden? Nope. Goro? Nope. After freeze-framing the image of Sub-Zero's face that pops up in that clip, I'm not sure how they're going to justify him, either...



After seeing the "Human Centipede", Goro is definitely possible!


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a screen capture of current Sub-Zero, he looks like kind of like a Strogg from Quake with the whole breath-mask thing


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2010)

That actually exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 9, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> This looks horrible




At it's core Mortal Kombat has always been an "Enter the Dragon" rip off but with a few freaky characters assorted weirdos and mythological creatures in it and this just seems so far away from that cause it's trying to be more like "Seven" or "Saw" but with a realistic edge to it which misses the point of the MK series entirely.


----------



## BrandonARC (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to see it,i mean, honestly, what else good is coming out? not shit.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 9, 2010)

Always thought that MK transferred better to film than Street Fighter did.

God, Street Fighter was so fail it wrapped around to a win.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 9, 2010)

MFB said:


> Here's a screen capture of current Sub-Zero, he looks like kind of like a Strogg from Quake with the whole breath-mask thing



Exactly what I thought


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 10, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> After seeing the "Human Centipede", Goro is definitely possible!



Yeah totally! I saw that preview on imdb and read a bit into it. The writer of the HC, actually came up the idea for the movie based on a comment he heard basically stating something to the effect of child molesters should have their lips sown to truck drivers assholes. And bam! Out comes the idea for a movie. If thats gonna make it to the big screen, they can do a Goro.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 10, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Just put the mask on her and say that she's a mute. Totally works. LOL



Then cast her as Mileena 



Nights_Blood said:


> Not nearly as bad as Baraka though. Ugh. They could've done much done a much better job. He looks like Andrew McCutchen from the Pittsburgh Pirates.



 I was thinking the same thing, except a different Pirate came to mind, Lastings Milledge.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 10, 2010)

Interview with the director, who's also responsible for uh... choreographing Britney Spears videos and directing that remake of _Fame_:

Exclusive Interview with MORTAL KOMBAT: REBIRTH Director Kevin Tancharoen; Learn How it Came Together and What He Wants to do in a Feature Film!

Apparently it only took two days of shooting and two months of post-production, and cost a grand total of $7,500. Warner Brothers studios (film or videogame) had nothing to do with it. But it's still one hundred percent fucking awesome. Hope this gets picked up by WB for their Mortal Kombat reboot: if he can do this with two months and seven grand, with a year and a real budget he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2010)

MFB said:


> Not too big on Reptile and Baraka, but the other characters look good.



This. They;ve fucking destroyed them, which sucks, because they're two of my favorite characters (alongside Sektor, Cyrax, SMoke and Noob Saibot )

Other than that though, it looks pretty awesome


----------



## zeal0us (Jun 10, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> This. They;ve fucking destroyed them, which sucks, because they're two of my favorite characters (alongside Sektor, Cyrax, SMoke and Noob Saibot )
> 
> Other than that though, it looks pretty awesome



QFT. Really looking forward to this, regardless.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2010)

Exclusive Interview with Mortal Kombat Actor - CraveOnline.com

Interview with the dude who plays Johnny Cage. Heres hoping it does get made into a film.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 10, 2010)

This has a Watchmen vibe to it. Really cool. Is it officially a movie?

Edit: Apparently.. not. Haha. I miss the Sonya Blade that was Happy Gilmore's love interest. Heck even the one in that horrible sequel. She was hot!


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2010)

Bridgette Wilson 

She was HOT as Sonya.

Personally, I'd rather them skip the Baraka and Reptile aspect of this film and just do everyone else who will look GOOD and stick to the idea of fighters kicking the shit out of each other at a tournament held by a sorcerer


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd rather see a proper movie that does justice to the actual franchise, incorporating the idea that there are multiple realms, and that the fighters come from all of them to compete, and that they actually have wacked out powers etc..

Hell, just make a sequel to the original two movies, but better. They may have been complete cheese, but at least they did some justice to the style of the games.

Also, I want to see Kabal in the mix


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2010)

Kabal didn't really play a huge part in the series, and I'm surprised they give him a son (Mavado was his son right?) for later games. But he did look cool, and even if he had just a part where he got eliminated he'd be cool to see.

I think they COULD use this version and have it be the same as the one you want Mischa, I mean, they'd have to incorporate the other realms as being a HUGE shock to the world and have people kind of freak out and shit but it could work. That may have been one of the things that made the first one more realistic. Granted, in the games there was no real backstory on the characters besides what you were told and there were no cutscenes to show character interactions; they were all just like "Yup, we're in this tournament against dude's with 4 arms and sorcerers." Then in the movie, Johnny Cage was a bit skeptical when Shang Tsung's boat came up, Sonya Blade didn't buy into the shit for one minute but slowly HAD to adjust and Liu Kang was fully aware of the Elder Gods and whatnot due to his upbringing.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2010)

^ Mavado is just another member of the Black Dragon (?) clan, not his son AFAIK 

I'd like to see a proper MK style story in this, cos they are awesome. And yah, he's not a huge part of the story, but at least he's awesome  I say throw Noob Saibot in there, it'd be perfect for a sequel seeing as how the "original" sub zero died in the first movie  (of course, that would only "work" if this was a sequel )

I love the original movies... awesome, awesome soundtracks too (Juke Joint Jezebel FTMFW! )


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 10, 2010)

> Also, I want to see Kabal in the mix



I agree that it would be cool to see Kabal in this movie. I think putting Kabal in this movie would more than likely go along better with the direction that they're trying to take with this as opposed to the concepts they came up with for Reptile and Baraka. I also think they should put Stryker in as well for the same reasons because in the game he was a cop/demolitions expert or whatever and looking at the trailer is that Jax is a cop so they could work him into the storyline that he's on the same police force as Jax and is a member of the SWAT team or whatever... it's totally doable IMO.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2010)

^  Excellent point. I think they wanted to do a "realistic" movie, but they wanted to put a couple fo the classic characters in, so they put them in, but then ignored the backstory for them, ignored the more "supernatural" elements of them, and screwed the character design just so they could use them


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 10, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^  Excellent point. I think they wanted to do a "realistic" movie, but *they wanted to put a couple fo the classic characters in, so they put them in, but then ignored the backstory for them, ignored the more "supernatural" elements of them, and screwed the character design just so they could use them *




I can't help but feel that if they've already took liberties with Reptile and Barraka then all the other characters are going to get a similar treatment too and it will be yet another videogame movie which features the characters in name only and throws away everything that the public loved about it in the first place.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2010)

The fighting itself looks pretty cool, but nothing else about it looks like Mortal Kombat...


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2010)

I think we are actually making another big mistake right now, and that's forgetting this isn't a trailer for the film just to get interest in MAKING a reboot


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2010)

Aye that's fair. I'm interested in a reboot, as long as it's nothing like this trailer


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Aye that's fair. I'm interested in a reboot, as long as it's nothing like this trailer


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 10, 2010)

I see valid points on both sides but Id rather them make the movie like this because...overall it will be a beast of a movie.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 10, 2010)

is it just me or did the guy playing Baraka look like the guy from the fire fight scene of Tony Jaa's The Protector?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 11, 2010)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> is it just me or did the guy playing Baraka look like the guy from the fire fight scene of Tony Jaa's The Protector?


 
The director of he "pitch trailer" was calling in favors and mentioned his love of Tony Jaa/Jet Li. I wouldn't be suprised. That "dance" style fighting too was recognizable.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 11, 2010)

I've decided it all boils down to 1 thing, for me...

If it does not have this song, I don't think I can take it seriously:


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2010)

YES! I fucking loved that song in the first couple of movies... also the entire industrial metal soundtrack that accompanied them (seriously, KMFDM, Ministry, i think there was a MLWTTKK song for one of them, it was amazing).


----------



## windu (Jun 11, 2010)

weather they follow the original story line or aspect or not. you have to admit (without putting the actual game into consideration) this would be a gnarly ass movie! it looks like they are trying to keep it modern and they have some good (actual!) character development instead of just throwing superhuman dudes outa nowhere and the normal people kicking their ass lol. 

i think the whole reptile backstory is genius and i love the baraka character as well, becuase this is all inthe realm of possiblity. the thought of the most violent killers, criminals, assasins and top fighters in a no holds bar tournament in a movie is just spectacular. and if i recal correctly the whole scorpian killing sub zero's brother is true is it not? he finds out later that the real sub zero is alive and enters the tournament again to kill him (tho i cant remember why, i think it was just rival clans?) 

for being the budget that it was i thought the fight scene was cool. along with the whole trailer. i would LOVE to see this turned into a movie


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 11, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> The director of he "pitch trailer" was calling in favors and mentioned his love of Tony Jaa/Jet Li. I wouldn't be suprised. That "dance" style fighting too was recognizable.



yeah there aren't many guys in hollywood that practice capoeira. so i instantly thought about him


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> The director of he "pitch trailer" was calling in favors and mentioned his love of Tony Jaa/Jet Li. I wouldn't be suprised. That "dance" style fighting too was recognizable.


 
According to wikipedia, same guy.  Who also ironically plays Eddy Gordo in the upcoming Tekken film.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just had to repost this for the LOL's.


----------



## CBurb05 (Jun 11, 2010)

Everything about this is awesome, except for Baraka's face...they fucked that up. But I hope they can make it a full length film.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Anything is better than Annihilation....ANYTHING. 

At least they're focusing on, imo, the best character. Scorpion has always been my favorite. When I saw his fatality in the old games, I was sold.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2010)

^ I liked Annihilation  It was total cheese, but at least it was reasonably accurate to the actual characters


----------



## shredfreak (Jun 12, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Anything is better than Annihilation....ANYTHING.
> 
> At least they're focusing on, imo, the best character. Scorpion has always been my favorite. When I saw his fatality in the old games, I was sold.



Using him as a main character should be pure win imo if they get it right


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 15, 2010)

"After his movie career died he needed work. We had him working for us under cover." - Yeah, because nobody would recognize a movie star.

Annihilation was awful... just much lower budget and replacement characters made it suck. Plus, you can't make that storyline NOT cheesy. It's total fantasy. And Shao Khan was like 300 feet tall at the end of the first movie, and then he was just normal in the second movie. It WAS cool though when Scorpion yelled, "SUCKERS!"

I wouldn't want to see a reboot unless it was the video game storyline, only really high budget and well-thought out expansion on the storyline, with good character development. Also, they should get Fear Factory back to do another song or 2!


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jun 19, 2010)

holy crap! I enjoyed this 7 minutes more than MK1 and 2 combined!!! Finally Reptile gets the bigger role he deserves. I always hated the few gay scenes of him in the first one. Come on!! On the first game it took forever to finally find out how to fight Reptile THEN he was hard as hell to kill!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 19, 2010)

shredfreak said:


> Using him as a main character should be pure win imo if they get it right


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 20, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> I wouldn't want to see a reboot unless it was the video game storyline, only really high budget and well-thought out expansion on the storyline, with good character development.



This. I have nothing against a new MK movie, but _only_ if it actually follows he story, and only if they stay true to the franchise, which this doesn't look like it will


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry, I'm SO excited after seeing the trailer I bypassed all comments to post this before it leaves my head: This is fucking PERFECT!!! Since Midway/Akklaim collapsed and the Mortal Kombat franchise is, effectively, dead then this is the ONLY possible way to breathe life back into it: Reinvention. 

Ok, granted, it the original took on kind of a pseudo apocalyptic/2012 scenario, "Planes/Realms" colliding and combining into one, humans having mystical superhuman abilities etc but THIS is something different entirely and I think it's ridiculously awesome to say the least. 
It's hard to see from the trailer but it seems like this adaptation will actually have a more realistic depiction of who those characters actually were, how they react, so on and so forth. It's much more...intimate, in a way.

OMMFG!!! this is ricockulous.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 26, 2010)

oh yeah...FEAR FACTORY MUST BE THE ENTIRE SOUNDTRACK!!! Not just one little snibbit of a song like the first one: THE WHOLE FUCKING THING!!!


----------

